# Weight Loss



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I have been running since January 16th this year. Before I started running, I weighed 16st~ 

I didn't take up running to lose weight, but to feel a bit healthier and fitter. 

I weighed myself for the first time on Saturday and I weighed 15st 2lb fully clothed. This was on a machine at Tescos. 

I weighed myself tonight on some home scales and it says 15st fully clothed. 

Im shocked. I have cut out fizzy pop, sweets crisp etc. 

I just need to find the time to get into the gym to turn the rest of me into muscle :devil:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Very well done , how do you feel now you have lost some weight?


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

Exactly...weight loss really isnt that hard. I think people just generally miss one of the 3 key important elements that hinders them - good exercise, good diet and 'consistency' in whatever the regime. Good on ya fella!


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Good stuff Matt :thumb:

You only need 45 minutes, 3 times a week at the gym.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I do feel healthier. I am drinking at least 2 litres of water a day. 

I feel like I have been flushed out. I hardly get tummy ache anymore. I feel motivated to do more.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Ben_ZS said:


> Good stuff Matt :thumb:
> 
> You only need 45 minutes, 3 times a week at the gym.


The gym I would go to is 10 mins away from work. 30 mins away from home.

By the time I have finished, it would take 1 hour to get home. 

I WILL do it though.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Well done... I've done the same sort of thing since Jan, I cut out the fizzy (I don't drink tea or coffee so had at least 3-5 cans of fizz a day!) and chocolate (I LOVE CHOCOLATE) and reduced intake of potato / bread / pasta etc and increased on real meat, eggs, and generally having 3 decent meals not snacks. Plus re-joined a gym and hit that 6-7 times a week doing both cardio and weights - I feel so much better, I look so much better, I have lost about a stone in fat and put on half stone in muscle...great ain't it!


----------



## Carick (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi Matt,
Do break your meals in 5/6 small meals including snacks and prefer raw food over processed food. Increase water intake and avoid packed juices, sodas and even diet soda.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Good job,I think I have lost 6.5 stone now nearly at 13 stone.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Matt. said:


> I have been running since January 16th this year. Before I started running, I weighed 16st~
> 
> I didn't take up running to lose weight, but to feel a bit healthier and fitter.
> 
> ...


Well done Matt, 
I put an app on my handset on the 12th December , I was 91kg then now79kg , like you just cut out the carp and ready meals , but was motivated as I was diagnosed type 2 last June and wanted to see how much it affected my blood sugar, which I'm pleased to say it is well down to normal levels :thumb:


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Matt. said:


> The gym I would go to is 10 mins away from work. 30 mins away from home.
> 
> By the time I have finished, it would take 1 hour to get home.
> 
> I WILL do it though.


I go to the gym, 3 times a week for 45mins.

What really worked for me, and i dont know if this would fit in around your lifestyle, was to go home from work, have food, relax and have some chill time, then go to the gym @ 9pm, home for 10pm, shower/bed.

I used to find every excuse not to go to the gym after work ( although the "its too busy" excuse was justified as its REALLY busy @ 6pm).

I know look forward to going as I know I can have my chill time after work with the missus, then we both go down @ 9pm, when all I would be doing otherwise is watching some repeat/adverts on tv eating cheesy puffs from Tescos :lol:

Well done on your weight loss :thumb:


----------



## glenboy (Apr 11, 2008)

I could do with some help from all you guys in the know, in the last 10 years i have put on 4 stone and really want to loose at least 2 of it this year, i am currently 17 stone 5'11",what would burn the calories the fastest and if you can point me in the direction of any websites,best excercises or meal plans i would appreciate it.

Sorry for jumping on you thread Matt.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

glenboy said:


> I could do with some help from all you guys in the know, in the last 10 years i have put on 4 stone and really want to loose at least 2 of it this year, i am currently 17 stone 5'11",what would burn the calories the fastest and if you can point me in the direction of any websites,best excercises or meal plans i would appreciate it.
> 
> Sorry for jumping on you thread Matt.


Go for walks , eat more fresh food not packaged processed stuff, reduce your daily intake by 500kcals a day and that will lose you 1lb a week.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Dropping 500 calories a week is not hard at all.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Keep at it a little longer before joing the gym buddy.

If your anything like me th gym will have the opposite effect. There boring places full of fan boys and generally demotivate me because there so boring.

Stick to road running, more to see and targets to aim for. Or take up a sport, rugby for me 

I'm not a big lad, about 11 stone. Anyway, I may be way off the mark here, but it's just what I think! Keep up the good work


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Ross said:


> Dropping 500 calories a week is not hard at all.


It's not all about calories.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Ross said:


> Dropping 500 calories a week is not hard at all.


500 kcals per day I did put, it depends on the current intake but chances are folk are on over 3000kcals perday


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Avanti said:


> 500 kcals per day I did put, it depends on the current intake but chances are folk are on over 3000kcals perday


Oh yeah per day ooops


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Matt. said:


> It's not all about calories.


I know that.


----------



## mr-ponting (Jun 15, 2009)

Matt. said:


> It's not all about calories.


Correct

The insulin spike you get from eating carbs shuttles aminos and proteins into muscles, it also shuttles fat to fat cells

Cutting out basics like potatoes, bread, rice, sugars etc, will help to drop the weight. Eat plenty of greens like broccoli and runner beans for fibre, to help you go 2..

On an empty stomach, low intensity cardio like a fast walk will help to burn the fat off too. You can't dismiss high intensity training, that has its place too


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

I've joined a fat club for the first time in my life. Have to say its been very motivating, and since joining I have lost a stone. 8lbs to go and then back to normal! I put on weight after having surgery and being immobile as I'm normally more active.

If I'm hungry have been reaching for chicken to keep me going, or high protein stuff. Seems to keep me fuller for longer and I've been filling up on salad and veg.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 12, 2013)

Morning time is the best to do the muscle building workouts. 
You should carry on your running and do some other cardio exercises such as jogging and swimming etc. along with weight workouts to maintain your fitness and muscles.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

mr-ponting said:


> Correct
> 
> The insulin spike you get from eating carbs shuttles aminos and proteins into muscles, it also shuttles fat to fat cells
> 
> ...


You shouldn't cut out rice and potatoes but you should cut out the sugars... you need carbs to live and potatoes are a great filling meal with not to many cals. Ive lost over 7 stone since july last year, all ive done is cut out choc, beer, alcohol and bread and limited my cal intake to 2100 a day. I eat normally, i have baked potatoes pretty much 3 to 4 times a week for tea. Its all about moderation. Ive found you can eat pretty much anything as long as its not any over the above and still lose weight. What puts the weight on is processed sugars as its not real food its made in a factory. Stay clear of them and the weight will fall off. I am living proof of it working and i have never gone hungry or skipped a meal. To prove it works ive even got my mum to try it and she has lost 5 dress sizes so far and she has always struggled with her weight due to illness.

Not having a go bud iam just saying rice n potatoes etc arnt as bad as people make out unless your going for a body building comp then yes but to lose weight and build muscle and stay toned you need that sort of thing in your diet  just to add iam building muscle even though my diet hasnt changed instead on my work out days i incorporate eggs and fish into the days meals which will feed my body of what it needs for after the work out.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Matt. said:


> I have been running since January 16th this year. Before I started running, I weighed 16st~
> 
> I didn't take up running to lose weight, but to feel a bit healthier and fitter.
> 
> ...


Gyms are great if you have ample time in your weeks. I have been there done that 2 times over a period of 5 years and after really getting into it things happen in your life that stop you from going. If you want to save money, keep head strong and have time to yourself as well then do your work outs at home. All you need is a bench, some free weights and an workout mat. I train 3 or 4 times a week and have rest day. All i do is isolate each muscle group into one work out so that muscle group has a good rest time. I've seen better results now than i have ever done. Iam not saying gyms are a waste there not they are great places but if you struggle with motorvation then id steer clear. Another massive thing which almost no one ever does is core muscle training. This is the key. for your body to move it uses your core muscle first. If you get a good core muscle training routine going say half hour after every work out then you will be able to lift more due to having a much stronger core.

your also weighing yourself fully clothed which is bad and probably at the end of the day...you need to weigh yourself starkers very first thing in the morning after you have had a wee and that way its a fair test from your last weigh in. I always laugh when people go to these weight watchers or slimming world clubs and find they put 2lb on from last week, but you might have eaten something different, wearing something different or just had a brew or a glass of water about half an hour before you weighed youself it isnt a fair test.


----------

